# quilt basting spray problems



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

HI. I don't post here often, but I love to lurk and I have certainly learned so much. 

I bought some quilt basting adhesive spray about a year ago and love it. I used it sparingly as it was $8.00 a can. I always held it upside down after I used it to clear out the cap.

A few days ago I used it and it wouldn't stop spraying. I took off the cap and it still gurgled out. It got over my counter and my hands. I called the 800 number and a lady said to always rinse the cap after every use with hot water. I had already tried that and the stuff is not water soluable, it just made it worse. She said it was my fault because I didn't rinse the cap every time I used it. I said it never said to do that on the label.

I asked for a new can and she said she wasn't the supervisor. I politely hung up and called back and got another lady. She said to use wd40 or a citris remover to clean the mess with ( that worked) but said I'd have to talk to a supervisor on Monday to talk about getting a new can.

Anyone else have problems with this spray? It does not have an expiration 
date ( the first lady said a year was too old ) and no instructions for clean up.

I have been left with a bad taste in my mouth with this product, any advice?

At $8.00 a pop I cannot afford to only use a third of a can before it goes crazy on me.

And thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I've had a couple of cans quilt working... and they were even more expensive being 505 spray, I think the large can I buy is around $19? Sometimes a different cap from another can works.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I've had a can of June Tailor that I've been using for years now. (I don't use it much anymore) 

I've not had the problems you're facing. I've been able to spray a can empty many times. WD40 is good for a lot! No real suggestions, I guess. sorry


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

First it helps to have some info. No idea what brand you are using so that would help.

I love basting spray too and do have some little things I do that seem to help me deal with it. Firstly I ALWAYS go out on my porch to use it. Always. Even if I have to set up another table out there and cover it with newspapers or butchers paper.

I make a habit of turning it upside down as you do to clean out the venturi. I also take off the little spray attachment nozzle and clean it often. This keeps from getting a build-up of glue in there and messing up the mechanism. Putting a bead needle through it too to make sure its clean in there helps. I do use WD-40 for this but follow with Dawn and hot water. I don't want any WD-40 drops on my quilt! 

I think its a good thing that you are following up on this so the company gets some input. If we don't squeal they are not going to improve things! Do call them back and persist in this. I sure would! And thanks for alerting us to this! Let us know what company makes the spray you are using.

LQ


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

this is the can of sullivans original quilt basting spray.

The lady called me back on Monday, was very rude, said the can was over two years old and that I should have cleaned the cap every time I used it.

I did clear the cap by holding it upside down each time I used it. But no where on the can is there an expiration date, and absolutely no instructions about cleaning the cap each time you use it. After talking with them on friday, I rinsed it with hot water and all kinds of soap and it only made it worse.

The adhesive just oozed out of the can for about over an hour. 

I love the properties of quilt basting spray, but I will most certainly use another brand. Even if I were a moron and abused the product, there was no reason for two out of three customer service ladies to be so rude.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow. I think I'd chalk that up to a 'dud' can, maybe.

I don't recognize that brand name. June Tailor and 505 are the only ones I've heard of.

It stinks that the service reps were so nasty. Totally uncalled for. I think I'd write a letter to the company's president and include their names if you have them. I'd also send a copy of the photo you posted here. Maybe then they'd understand!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, that's terrible...shouldn't happen. Was the can exposed to temperature extremes at any time?


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

well.............as a matter of fact it was kept on my enclosed deck. So it would be at least 90ish degrees in the summer and it gets cold in the winter, at least 60ish, so you think that was my problem? I didn't occur to me that this could be a problem. :shrug:


thanks for listening to my saga------------riveting wasn't it?


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a can of the same brand that i have had for years. I bought it at a resale shop so it is hard to say how old it is. Have never had any problems with it and never clean it.


----------

